# Online Cyber Law Course for Rs.4000



## kool (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys.... Today in newspaper there is AD regarding CYBER LAW admission for online course, is it worth spending money on it or not? Just check out the link. Or this is fake? plz check and do reply..... 

I'm BBA student which course is good for me? 

*www.ilidelhi.org/addonline.htm

*
INDIAN LAW INSTITUTE

(Deemed University) *


*Intellectual Property Right and Information Technology in the Internet Age
(This course will cover the basic laws of Patents, Copyright, Trademarks and Management in IPRs)
*


*Cyber Laws
(This course will cover the fundamentals of Cyber Law and Cyber World, Regulatory Framework, Cyber Crimes and E-Commerce) *

_Duration   : Three Months             


 Fee             : Rs. 4,000/- (Four Thousand only); 100 US$ (for foreign students) _


----------

